# ABA Fox build



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

havent seen too much threads about 2.0 ABAs into Foxes. but here my build goes. today i pulled a running OBD1 ABA out of a running 4 door golf. car had a bad clutch, body rot and normal wear. but the car only had 107k on the clock. motor didnt tick and ran great. even drove it around the junkyard.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

1st day i got my fox. about 9 months ago


2011-01-30_22-48-17_14 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

now


2011-04-15_19-19-03_15 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

111,111.... now 114k ish... new ABA has only 107k


2011-03-22_19-41-38_794 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Very nice.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

motor was from this car....


2011-09-15_09-27-16_28 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-09-16_09-24-14_783 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

had like VERY basic tools and my sawsall went thru 3 batteries trying to cut the exhaust with a dull blade...




2011-09-16_14-58-42_462 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

ya the car even had working A/C...... hah....





2011-09-16_10-21-37_561 - Copy - Copy by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-09-16_17-04-49_793 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


done.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

took EVERYING. ECU, HARNESS, FUSE BOX, ETC




2011-09-16_18-13-09_543 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

got the engine home safe and sound. did this today. motor came out in about 2-3 hours after dicking around becasue some1 stole the radio out of the car i using as a work bench and music.... so tried finding another radio for the "work/music car" .....no luck... 

so my next step. is clean the engine, maybe some paint, layout wire harness (im trying to use one fuse box) 

this is a totaly a CHEAP BUDGET build. clean and simple.. nothing fancy a little faster until i turbo it after the motor is in and running. i need to go back and get the rear o2 sensor, coolent temo sensor on the rad, 1.8t exhaust manifold, and 1.8t oil filter adapter to fit the new longitudal position. 

so far. $300 plus MA tax for the motor, ecu, harness, etc, etc.

more to come....


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

...off the subject but when i did the head gasket on the 1.8 when i first got the car... this is how i found the timing belt.... haha


2011-03-29_11-16-21_178 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

ChevyAndVW said:


> ya the car even had working A/C...... hah....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Poor ozone layer


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Yep, he destroyed it all at once  As my friend says, it all would have leaked out eventually...

I'll be watching this thread; thinking about putting one in mine someday.


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

Here is how Dean did it.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

reddfoxx said:


> As my friend says, it all would have leaked out eventually...


Obviously not. It appeared to be holding quite a bit of refrigerant. They make machines that recover the stuff safely. :sly:


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

ChevyAndVW said:


> ya the car even had working A/C...... hah....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks like more than de minimis release...


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Edcon91 II said:


> Obviously not. It appeared to be holding quite a bit of refrigerant. They make machines that recover the stuff safely. :sly:




a/c? nawww thad be illegal.... it was a NOS purge..... ahah


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Edcon91 II said:


> Poor ozone layer


it's pretty silly junkyards aren't required to recover refrigerant, whether it be r12 or hfc134a. hell, blackmarket r12 is $$$

but for what it's worth, canned air that you buy to dust off electronics is simply hfc134a. and that's its sole purpose-- to be discharged... :screwy:

i usually see someone cut open an ac system every other time i goto the junkyard it seems. usually they're r12 cars too :thumbdown: sucks for the ozone, but sucks more, since i'd really love to throw some r12 back in the fox. hfc134a just doesn't cool the same.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

i do have 2 old bottles of R12 never opened or anything. but my fox doesnt have A/C. i was thinking on putting it into my 77 elcamino but im deleting my a/c when i swap the 350 for an LS2. R12 is colder than the new dumb chit


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

yesterday i grabbed a o2 sensor, thermo switch and oil filter housing/cooler out of a 1.8t which is angled vs being straight so it will fit


----------



## lilgreydentwagen (Sep 13, 2005)

What are you gonna do about the intake? I heard crossflow intakes won't clear the hood.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

lilgreydentwagen said:


> What are you gonna do about the intake? I heard crossflow intakes won't clear the hood.


i was wondering this myself. lower motor mounts? or.......cut the hood....but make it look nice and just have the top of the intake sticking out and rubber trim around the sides of where the hood is cut. but hopefuly i can just cut some of the hood skeleton


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

ok so if you plan on turboing it make sure you get forged rods and pistons i also have a vw fox 2.0 aba but i crushed the pistons on my fox i ran 15 psi through it it ran for a week the thing was crazy fast im pusing around 250 to 300 hp and also get racing clutch im running stage 5 from spech awsome clutch nice to see more fox enthusiest:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## The Kilted Yaksman (Oct 31, 2000)

ChevyAndVW said:


> i was wondering this myself. lower motor mounts? or.......cut the hood....but make it look nice and just have the top of the intake sticking out and rubber trim around the sides of where the hood is cut. but hopefuly i can just cut some of the hood skeleton


Rather than hacking up the hood, or screwing your CV angles by lowering the engine, you might want to look into some sort of short runner intake manifold. Particularly if you're going to turbocharge it in the future.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

The Kilted Yaksman said:


> Rather than hacking up the hood, or screwing your CV angles by lowering the engine, you might want to look into some sort of short runner intake manifold. Particularly if you're going to turbocharge it in the future.


true. but this is soft of a budget build and i gotta work with what i have. i might look into it in the furtue. but i wanna c what i can do without cutting up the hood. even tho it might look cool and maybe cool the intake manifold a little. i was thinking about raising the back part of the hood a little. i can make a bracket at my dads machine shop real easy


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

other than cuting the hood you can also custom make a intake just get the intake off a stock fox cut the flange and cut the flange off the other intake and if you cant weld it a welding shop can weld it for you around 150$ not to bad thats what my friend did but it is more complicated than cutting a hole but i like to go for a sleeper look  so when you see a stupid ricer they wont know what hit them


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

finaly got all my random parts. next machining and EGR block off plate. and starting the swap next week =)


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

today i scored a s10 front lip, throttle body, and intake manifold (both pieces and everything attached) for $24!!! at the local junkyard. i will be port matching the intake manifold and boering the throttle body. then paint. i also got a new valve cover gasket. 

the problem im having now is trying to figure out how to run the cold air intake.. i guess i wont really know how or what pipes to use until the motor is in. 

also orders some POR-15 for the subframe and hard (80 vs the 45 stock) front motor mount and will be window welding the other mounts.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

electrical and wiring fun starts tomorrow 8am. got the new motor stripped tonight. bored throttle body and intake manifold and some paint. ill post some pics tomorrow


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-11_17-51-14_841 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

throttle body boreing to start..


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-11_18-38-26_258 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

bore finished. looks better after i was totaly done. except i didnt get pics like i though. 

-i used 60 grit than 120, 220, 400, 800, 1000, copper wire wheel, than finaly a polishing wheel and compound. took 2-3 hours to get this right and take off the material i needed


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-12_14-19-40_49 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

irrevelent to the build i put a 1st gen s10 2wd front valence on the my fox


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-12_18-38-47_476 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


untangleing all the wires and getting ready to strip


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-13_09-38-11_769 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-13_09-39-53_338 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


at only 107k on the motor, it looked pretty nasty


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-13_12-10-02_165 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

crank shaft pulley was a bytch to get off... some straps and wood and a breaker bar did the trick


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-13_09-47-43_432 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

harness was laid out and reduced for the non a/c prehistoric fox


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-13_17-39-13_635 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


started to paint the engine and my phone broke... so ill have to take more pics tomorrow with my camera


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

You know you can put more than one picture in a post. :sly:


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Edcon91 II said:


> You know you can put more than one picture in a post. :sly:


shh 


Keep the progress and pictures coming- Looking good! Love your taste of cars btw.


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Hurrah for progress :beer:


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you. and i know i can put more than 1 pic but its (i guess) easier spaced out and try to get step by step. wiring harness was slimmed down today and recieved the wrong gaskets and etc. had to do alot of running around chasing parts and had to drive an hour away to get the plug wires i wanted (plugs i got got ordered wrong) with an hour till they closed. got there with the doors locked and the lights off. knocked on the door and bought the ngk wires i wanted.

with all the running around i managed to machine a egr block off plate/ finish the wiring and put the motor together. (except the fox parts that need to go on) now i need to see what kind of accessory setup i need to use.. fox..or somthing else... and (not a big deal) but where the air intake will run with the motor longatudal...


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

half the pics are on another camera. more progress and pics tomorrow.. and will be finaly carless tomorrow when the motor comes out tomorrow. tomorrow the motor will be pulled and hopfuly the sub frame and what not will be cleaned, covered in POR-15 and what i need off the fox motor will be on the ABA.


2011-10-14_21-32-53_269 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


2011-10-14_21-32-35_568 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

had to drill and tap to use this nifty chrome skull thing as a plug heh heh 


2011-10-14_21-32-35_568 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

CHROME SKULL block of heh heh


2011-10-14_21-02-55_911 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## Bahia Man (Oct 15, 2011)

*I'm brasilian and i know you car details*

I see you building a beautiful VW crossflow engine...but...this have the correct size to you install in your Fox? 
These engines from Golf have 159mm rod lenght? Here in Brazil we have some problems with this engine swaps.


----------



## Bahia Man (Oct 15, 2011)

*A question*

You know the newest versions of Fox in Brasil? The newest fronts, grilles, headlights, bumpers...?
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/_gsatB-zoA8s/TOQAyZKbwbI/AAAAAAAAAXo/jMhKZRRq0Pc/s1600/voyage_96.jpg
Know this version?


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

the aba or crossflow will fit. some things need to be changed and used of the fox or voyage (exhaust manifold, fuse box(and aba), etc) what problems to do have in brazil? the pic is a (correct me if im wrong 91-93 fox in the states.) the wire harness of the aba has been slimmed down by deleted things the fox wont use like a/c, lights, etc. also some connectors will have to be swaped. you can use 1 fuse box by merging things u need and dont need but im just going to run 2 for now just to get this done faster and easy of trouble shooting. this car is my EVERYDAY driver (only my fox is on the road). so im taking my time and doing everything correct, clean, and paying attension to detail but working on it everyday long hours till its complete.


----------



## Bahia Man (Oct 15, 2011)

*YES!*

These are the newest version here in Brazil too(We have the atual generation based in Gol "G5").
Here we have problems to close the hood. These engines from Golfs Mk3/mk4 have 159mm rods and a block more long(to top). The parts fits without problems, the holes is indentics...but the hood don't close!! Atention for this. Verify today, no spent your time before this verification!


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you for the info. do you know how much the hoods dont close by? i had that in mind. but im not too worried i bought an extra hood straight from vw for $29!! so i might try to raise the hood in the back slightly, cut a hole(but do it right so it looks good) or cut out the hood skeleton. depends or how much it is off by. and GOLS are sick btw. i wish i could get one sent here.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

i don't see how that intake mani is going to work in your fox?


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

so today. i got quite alot done. early am went to the junkyard and scored a rain tray, fox GL gauge cluster, and a speaker cover all for $15!!! then hardware store for some studs and block off stuff. that was the 1.8 fox motor's last ride... pulled the motor bolted on the accessories. por-15 some things. cleaned up the ports. more paint. removed the fox 1,8 oil pick up to use on the 2.0, filled the motor mounts with window weld for stiffer motor mounts. and a couple of other things.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

PA150236 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

last pic of old 1.8 in car


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

PA140227 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

^ NEW wire harness SLIMMED down





PA140228 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

^ cut out of the aba wiring harness


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

PA150244 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

^ emptyyyyyyy





PA150245 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


^ olddddd


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-15_11-02-37_739 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

^ the one and only fox ive ever seen in a junkyard... now i have its gauge cluster


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-15_21-31-57_750 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-15_21-31-41_183 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

^ Fox manifold on the ABA


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-15_13-25-05_139 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Banned wagon said:


> i don't see how that intake mani is going to work in your fox?


how so? hood clearance? intake tubing? ugly? heh idk


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

tomorrow pumpkin picking with my daughter. so will get more done monday am. i gotta also find a Quantum Turbo Diesel alternator bracket to work on ABA motor. so if anyone has a QTD bracket/alternator please lemme know


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

The little filter you put in place of the oil breather is going to spew oil all over the place. Also, the hose that is supposed to connect to the missing breather is going to create a massive vacuum leak.
Also, I see that you put a Fox single outlet exhaust manifold on the ABA. That is going to restrict the exhaust flow quite a bit. I believe all ABA's have dual outlet manifolds.


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Neat!


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

Edcon91 II said:


> The little filter you put in place of the oil breather is going to spew oil all over the place. Also, the hose that is supposed to connect to the missing breather is going to create a massive vacuum leak.
> Also, I see that you put a Fox single outlet exhaust manifold on the ABA. That is going to restrict the exhaust flow quite a bit. I believe all ABA's have dual outlet manifolds.


This is all true.


I commend you on the work your doing, but I am pretty sure you are in for a big surprise. Your either going to be hoodless or cutting a hole in it. Its not like your the first person to think of swapping an aba engine in a fox, its been tried before by a few people and IIRC they all ended up using a counterflow head besides for one person who made a custom intake manifold. The stock engine pratically sits on the subframe so you cant lower it anymore than it is really. I have never personally done an aba head/intake on a fox so I cant verify...but if you ever closed your hood and got underneath your car and reached up you would find the timing belt cover/intake manifold to pratically hit the hood as it is. I built an aba/digi headed fox years ago and with the hood closed on bmw engine mounts i couldent get even my pinky between the intake manifold and hood.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

the oil beather should work. isnt that what its ment for... the piece that is suposed to go there has been blocked off so no vacuum leaks. i HAD to use the Fox exhaust manifold because the ABA wouldnt be a direct bolt up to the down pipe. and the exhaust system and manifold will stay the same for now (except removing the restricter "donut" be 4 the cat) because i plan to turbo the aba in the very near future...


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

ive also stated my plans or ideas about the hood. i dont care to much if i have to cut the hood. im going to cut it just so what needs to stick out sticks out and use a rubber seal around the hole. and i have a brand new hood just incase.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

right, the alternator , radiator and hood are just a few of the big issues you are going to have to deal with. good luck


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

What do u mean? What issues am I going to have with my alternator and radiator?


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

I think banned is noting that if you keep the alternator on the driver's side, it will conflict with the stock location of the radiator. But as you have noted in an earlier post, you are looking for the diesel mounts, so you can move the alternator to the passenger's side of the motor. Correct?

Greg W.


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

ChevyAndVW said:


> the oil beather should work. isnt that what its ment for... the piece that is suposed to go there has been blocked off so no vacuum leaks. i HAD to use the Fox exhaust manifold because the ABA wouldnt be a direct bolt up to the down pipe. .


I didn't mean you should use the ABA manifold. I was trying to explain that the single outlet mani is a downgrade from stock on the ABA. You should use a dual outlet manifold that is compatible with the longitudinal setup, such as a Dasher manifold. I am assuming your main reason for attempting this swap is to increase performance in your Fox? If you happen to get this thing working, you are going to be disappointed by the lack of increased power due to taking shortcuts, and trying to keep it a budget build. Some things you just can't cheap out on. 

As far as the breather... The black unit you removed from the valve cover is an actual breather designed to vent, while keeping oil from passing through it. The filter you put in its place is just that, a filter. It will act as a vent, but oil is going to come out of it and go all over your engine.


----------



## Bahia Man (Oct 15, 2011)

*Turbo*

In you mind you want to increase power and performance?
You have in mind what the parts this need? 
Here we use(for starting) forged pistons and rods, and a "turbo kit". This mix make 300HP or more without heavy hork.
Here we found the Ethanol easily, and the benefits to use ethanol in turbos are must atractive! Compression high, hi turbo press, more power, less heat...
Realy...here in Brazil if you tell turbo...automaticaly you tell ethanol. 
You will go use carb(s) or injection?


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

ok. i used the fox manifold for now. if i ever come across a dasher exhaust mani or some duel outlet for cheap b4 i go turbo i will get it but for now getting the engine in, running and etc is my main goal. this manifold "short cut" is only temporary and changing out an exhaust mani when i find 1 or go turbo is pretty easy. and what am i going to lose 5 hp? actualy my whole exhaust is staying the same (-for now-) but im taking out the restrictor donut and punching out the cat. and as far as the hood goes ( casue everyone is dying to know) i have 2 hoods...1 im cutting and the other ill be getting a "cowl induction" type hood made... and at some point i will run e30 motor mounts and lower the sub frame or find some way to lower the engine... and lastly the alternator and radiator.. well heres the pics...


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-17_16-32-22_503 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr



had to cut some things to make it. battery tray just by a little. timing cover a little. installed my stiffer motor mounts. fox oil pick up and oil pan. blocked off and extra coolent port with a random sensor.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-17_18-25-51_361 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

knotched out the battery tray


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-17_12-03-22_945 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr



^ with wet paper towels and a socket the size on the hole by pushing in the socket with wet paper towels behind it gets the pilot bearing out!


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-17_20-47-51_647 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


^ YUP radiator and apternator fit no problem... the adjuster has to be used on the opposite side of where it connects to the block and the teeth have to be ground off and rewelded to the other side to make use of the adjuster... or just use a bolt and do it by hand. but im rewelding it


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-17_20-47-37_146 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

^ thats about how far the engine is sticking out... i knew this going into the build. 1. cut hood 2. make cowliduction hood. 3. try to lower the motor by lowering the sub frame and using or making shorter motor mounts. 

tomorrow. 1. run hoses and etc 2. make alt adjuster 3. basicaly just get everything situated and maybe start installing the new wire harness


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Nice job. Do you have to do the ecu and
Cluster swap as well?


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you. I am running the new ecu. And I grabbed a cluster from a gl fox with tach. I will be using that at some point. After I get the motor going.


----------



## gtidaddy (Sep 18, 2004)

ChevyAndVW said:


> ok. i used the fox manifold for now. if i ever come across a dasher exhaust mani or some duel outlet for cheap b4 i go turbo i will get it but for now getting the engine in, running and etc is my main goal. this manifold "short cut" is only temporary and changing out an exhaust mani when i find 1 or go turbo is pretty easy. and what am i going to lose 5 hp? actualy my whole exhaust is staying the same (-for now-) but im taking out the restrictor donut and punching out the cat. and as far as the hood goes ( casue everyone is dying to know) i have 2 hoods...1 im cutting and the other ill be getting a "cowl induction" type hood made... and at some point i will run e30 motor mounts and lower the sub frame or find some way to lower the engine... and lastly the alternator and radiator.. well heres the pics...


 you can also use an audi 80 dual manifold.


----------



## Bahia Man (Oct 15, 2011)

*hehehehehehe*



ChevyAndVW said:


> 2011-10-17_20-47-37_146 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr
> 
> ^ thats about how far the engine is sticking out... i knew this going into the build. 1. cut hood 2. make cowliduction hood. 3. try to lower the motor by lowering the sub frame and using or making shorter motor mounts.
> 
> tomorrow. 1. run hoses and etc 2. make alt adjuster 3. basicaly just get everything situated and maybe start installing the new wire harness


I did not want to talk this, but....I WARNED YOU FOR THE PROBLEM OF HOOD!!

Now you need a solution!

Unfortunately...your hood will be horrible. Excuse-me....but is the truth.

Hehe we use this head(golf CrossFlow) in short block(original of your Fox) and other version of intake manifold(exaust is unnecessary). But...still no close without engine relocation AND hood back lift.
Manifold:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/cabelo_turbo/1804152680/

With this manifold you will go win less HP in turbo mod, but...is smaller and work with your block.

This power plant have 16,5mm more height as your old engine.

With the original "short block"+crossflow golf header+Golf MK4 manifold+sump "sitted" in sub-chassis = some milimeters to close the hood. Long block+your manifold+no engine relocation = don't close the hood.


----------



## dacolino (Jun 1, 2002)

Looks like it is coming along well, and you are hitting the typical hurdles. Keep at it...one thing to note you may want to read heavily through the mk2 forums (many people do these swaps in mk2 chassis cars as its bolt in and plug and play)....your tach will prob not work. I forgot the details but you have to do some extra wiring to get the tach to work right...and your missing a vss signal so that will change things for ecu input as well...I havent read up on one of these aba swaps into a mk2 but there is plenty of information out there regarding it.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

i said be fore i knew the proplem with the hood clearence b4 i started the swap. 


im currently not running a tach (stock base model fox gauges) but when i put the fox gl (with tach) in i will def have to read up on that. 

today got alot done. hollowed out the cat (different exhaust when its time for turbo) started to mock up side exit exhaust. started undoning some of the fox wiring. got the whole coolent sytem lines ran. service plate bolted back on. had to modify the alternator adjustment bracket to work. had to modify the timing covers to fit. basicaly alot of little modifys things to work. should be finishing the wiring tomorrow and should be running if time allows. then tunning. making sure everything is working. cutting hood. etc.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Gutted cat, venting freon, got to tell you I am not liking your lack of environmental respect. It ain't 1970's no mo knock that **** off.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

omg yah your right i should have swaped a prius motor in my Fox. fyi Foxes in some other companys dont come with that shyt. race cars done have emissions. lawn mowers dont. and 4 cyl cars dont put out alot of emissions anyways! wtf you think no one else on vortex does this and i should just become a tree hugger ***? this is a build thread and this is how IM building my car. you and whoever can build your car the way you want to. but theres a difference.... #1 i wouldnt rag on how your building your car. #2 if you did a cross generation motor (or other upgrades or changes) swap id respect and like your efforts. soo ill be driving my NON-emission fox and my V8 elcamino with no cats/ r-12/ and getting 8 mpg and you can go talk shyt on someone elses page. this is how im building my car like it or not. and thank you everyone else for your encouragement, info and ideas. :laugh:


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Ok yea. Calm down your really defensive. We as a car community need to work together and be aware of our environmental impact. I am all for you building your car and more hourse power. But needlessly plouting then posting about it is samefull. I have done 2 ABA swaps in my foxs over the years. The still pass smog super clean. And yes my next fox swap will be a full electric. What you do with consenting trees behind closed doors is none of my bisness. We be helpful or not, it's up to you.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

:facepalm: if your so concerned with the enviroment you should get rid of your cars and ride a bike so you can stop contributiong to the "destruction" of the environment.........


more aba build tomorrow with no hp robbing emission bs. should be done soon


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I do ride my bike as much as possible. I am a car enthusiast not a d-bag. You dont have to be both


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Banned.... u said uve done 2 aba fox swaps? R u talking about a complete aba swap or a block swap?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Long block swaps with big valve heads. I couldn't justify the HP gains vs the amount of work. Never swapped out the FI system (I like CIS). Also in CA you have to a lot of fees and inspections every year if you swap out the system.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Oh. So just the block swap. Im MA there's no emissions on a car is old. Right now doing the wiring for the fuel pump so there will be no hard start issues


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Cool, since when? Back in the day, they sniffed it at idle. Around the time I got my license, they had treadmills. Budget cuts eh?


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Im talking about now... in Mass...


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Sorry, should have stated I grew up in MA. Through the early 90s, they did idle testing. Late 90s through the first half of the 2000s, they had rollers at all state inspection stations.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Now the car is too old to get any emission test. Plus I know someone that wud give me a sticker anyways. A good new engine with no emissons can be more "eco friendly" than a old bad preforming engine with full emissions. And band. Do u replace ur charcole cannister after 80k miles? Cause that's when they go bad anyways. 


Anyways bad to work. Wiring up the ignition right. Had the engine running in the fox already.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

whoa everyone coming harsh all the time now. 

Don't forget some 1987's came with no cat- his is an 87' 

the freon thing sucks, but I can't count how many people refill their system up every month to keep it cold ie: leaking a full system every month. that is painful.

Also keep in mind the awesomeness of this recycling, he has just saved the earth a lot of emissions by reusing a car that has already existed (think about a container ship emissions) along with metal resources.


Away from that note, I love that you are going the whole way with the aba swap. It always makes me laugh when someone modifying a car gets ragged on for it "not being worth the time" when is it ever modifying one of the most shunned vw's of all time?

BTW here in mass 1995 or earlier there is no emissions, it is a "does it smoke" test :thumbup: hope to see her running around me I'm up in the north shore! Bring it to brokedown!!!


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup::thumbup: finaly some one understands me! lol thank you. and i never even thought about the emissions on the container ship. (or the tractor trailer trucks transporting, even tho i drive trucks for a living) heh the new engine has low miles and doesnt even smoke. and quite fankly i didnt go into this build with emissions in mind. to be honest idc bout them. and this car will still put out probaly same or less than a street bike. the ABA Fox is now running. so tucking the wires. testing everything. seafoaming the engine. tidying up the engine and what not. maybe starting to cut the hood. im also waiting on a intake coupler i despertly need. i didnt know exactly what kind of intake i would need until the engine was in the car. but now its --throttly body-> 90 degree elbow-> MAF-> air filter. 

and yes i will be going to brokedown. hope to see you there. i just hope my 90 degree elbow i ordered comes in and i can get the hood cut and maybe exhaust welded a little. (side pipe) or i will be driving it to brokedown with no hood and a stupid looking intake :laugh:


----------



## voxwagen88 (Dec 9, 2001)

opcorn:


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

i'll be looking for this at brokedown too!
:thumbup:


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Guess ill be at BrokeDown! Just crove the car with basicaly no issues. Gas gauge didn't work. Figured out it was because the oil oil plug was upside down. Coolent fan is kicking on normaly. No leaks. PLENTY of hps! The power increase is amazing! I will post more and pic/videos later


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

ChevyAndVW said:


> Guess ill be at BrokeDown! Just crove the car with basicaly no issues. Gas gauge didn't work. Figured out it was because the oil oil plug was upside down. Coolent fan is kicking on normaly. No leaks. PLENTY of hps! The power increase is amazing! I will post more and pic/videos later


Yessss!!! We are having a pre party in the area at broke down saturday, then going sunday. pm me your phone number and I will text you. I want a ride in it!!!:beer::beer::beer::beer:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

man i just got done reading all the post stop beating up the guy i drive my 89 vw fox with a 
50mm holset turbo meth injection 3'' exhaust no cats no muffler all day long

ok some of you guys like to put in some info but let him build his car his way just like i did mine 
eveyone just needs to get along here were all fox lovers


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

can't we all get along and hate bro dozers?


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

^ lol very nice. 



2011-10-20_11-30-13_209 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-18_09-40-31_826 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

^ "cutting corners" i had to remove the teeth and trim the end that bolts to the block down and flip around to work.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-20_14-06-43_988 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr



drives perfect and ALOT of power. well worth the time and $ and fyi... dont get POR-15 on ur hands or it will stay for a week...


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

well 1st "documemnted" FULL ABA fox swap??? runs good. ill post some videos and pics tomorrow. and ill be at BrokeDown..


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

nice. that's so weird seeing the a3 intake manifold in a longitudinal setup.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Good job way to make quick work on this swap. I think you can still buy the dual outlet manifold (Bfi) you just need to make a dp


----------



## Edcon91 II (Feb 15, 2007)

:thumbup: for getting it running. I am impressed. It looks very clean. Looking forward to seeing how you get a hood to close.


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Edcon91 II said:


> :thumbup: for getting it running. I am impressed. It looks very clean. Looking forward to seeing how you get a hood to close.


can't wait to check this thing out, You "could" cut the piping so it has a straight air inlet, the filter would be in the front passenger side.


----------



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

you could vent the hood in the rear, where the battery was, and put an airbox there, ala Sport Q. Higher pressure at the bottom of the windshield than the front of the car. For the hood, you could get the bubble from Mitsu Eclipse. Would look clean. Not like the pictures posted earlier.

Greg W.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

so... NEVER use SeaFoam..... i ran the ABA for the whole day with no issues at all. since reading all the good things about this bullshyt in a can i decided to use it on the new-used aba. well i read all about how to properaly use it in the vaccum line and only used a 1/3 of a can VERY slowly and blew somthing. motor smoked like it sould with the seafoam and after it was ticking and making a bunch of different random noise. after all the seafoam was out all it did is smoke oil.. like a quart an hour.

located a aba 2 hours away with a low 94k miles for less $ and a warenty. after getting off the phone we left to go grab the engine in the broken aba fox. since i have no back seat we got there and motor fit right in the back. what a smokey ride! and didnt get pulled over with no hood and all the smoke. 

got engine back. stripped it down. next day (yesterday) pulled the broken aba in like 45 mins. took off the intake and other good parts off the old engine put them on the good engine and installed the engine. took the car for a ride and seemed so slow! and the clutch was slipping a little. 

after figuring out and a bunch of tests. it was only the distributer. we retimed the new engine but the distributer was F-ed up. so the engine was like 20 degrees off. took the old 1 off and replaced. at 1am it was done. just in time for Broke.Down vw show. just came back from the show and car ran great. just will need a clutch soon. which i figured.. and TheMagellan it was very nice meeting you and talking. thank you for all the support and i gotta check out the car meets in Salem sometime. 


so basicaly my friend and I did put 2 ABAs in a Fox in 7-8 days. 1st and 2nd ABA into Fox swap?? heh. the hp increase is well worth the time. :thumbup: eace:


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

also. ill be cutting the hood to fit the aba and doing a hood like the mustang in the in movie Gone In Sixty Seconds. should look good. ill post more pics.


and in the near future ill start an other thread on turboing my aba. any questions please feel free to ask. i didnt get into too much detail.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

that's weird and unfortunate. i swear by seafoam, but it's too expensive nowadays. recently, i've just been using water.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-21_17-24-48_564 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


^ new engine delivery via Fox with the old messed up engine :laugh:


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-21_16-55-17_993 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

I still question the hp gains of the crossflow stock (for now) aba compared to a aba with big valve head. But I am enjoying your build


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

i was saying huge hp increase going from a stock engine vs the aba in the fox. i had a mk3 2.0 and the fox with the aba is wayyyy faster. no lie it felt same or faster than a couple of stock vr6s ive drivin.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

nice. the fox should be around 600 pounds lighter i'd imagine. even if you're losing your top end power with the single outlet manifold, it's still slightly more power than a stock low comp 1.8.

can't wait to see your turbo build.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you. the aba isnt staying this way for long. cam and turbo very soon. looking for the parts now. i need a quantum turbo diesel manifold. cant seem to find 1. this will be another budget build. sooo i gotta find the parts for cheap. even tho it wont be very cheap. but im working on it...





308937_10150876253330316_869450315_20837864_126544900_n by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr



this hood?? ^ i gotta make somthing soon...


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

i need a clutch soon. any suggestions? or turbo suggestions or parts finds for older vws


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

dang. I never even thought about that when I was planning my original turbo build. I had the turbo and manifold (with the 5th runner cut and welded) from an audi 5000, but it got stolen.

Would have been smart to grab that when I got a 9q.

I'm imagining the whole manifold/turbo/downpipe is a direct bolton for the fox? Wonder what that small turbo would do. I'm planning on keeping cis-e, so 160whp is all I'd be after anyway. Sounds like a real elegant solution!

were there turbo diesels for all years of quantums?


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

car was awesome! You guys were definitely cool people, I'm sure we will be in contact soon- i'll look around for that chip!











One my friend with the 4k snapped :beer:


----------



## sippin.fnordies (May 22, 2011)

ChevyAndVW said:


> thank you. the aba isnt staying this way for long. cam and turbo very soon. looking for the parts now. i need a quantum turbo diesel manifold. cant seem to find 1. this will be another budget build. sooo i gotta find the parts for cheap. even tho it wont be very cheap. but im working on it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations! You've succeeded in somehow making the nose of a Fox EVEN MORE BOXY!:laugh: j/k Seriously though, nice fix. Also nice write-up and awesome swap. It kind of reminds me of a fox body mustang a bit.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

very nice pic of my car at brokedown btw! it was nice seeing you

the quantum turbo parts i need are bolt on.

the pic of the black "elenor" hood is photoshoped but it looks good and more boxy lol so i guess ill be trying to find that piece. today i cut the hood. also my intake pipe finaly came in. so thats hooked up now. and tossed that dumb oil beather and ran a catch can. "rock star" can right now. but i will be putting a "busch" beer can cuz its what i drink and its blue lol


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-24_19-50-14_578 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


^ the engine barely sticks out!! alot less than i thought it would


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-24_16-26-32_179 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


2011-10-24_16-26-21_433 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

2011-10-24_19-21-09_978 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


2011-10-24_19-21-22_399 by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

still got some more to do. since the idle stablizer has a new location it idles real low and stalls out somtimes. so gotta fix that and make an exhaust shield or intake box things around my air filter.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

and hood scoop...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

That's not too bad. Is that with stock motor mounts and unmodded subframe?


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

stock motor mounts and subframe. i used windweld in the side mounts and a 80 stiffness front mount from TT. but thats irelevent. same motor mount height. i guess you could relocate and fab up different mounts and use hokey pucks on the sub frame and it should fit. i might try this in the future.


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Use e30 mounts and shim the sub frame & trans mount down the rest of the way with large washers. drill new holes for the front mount. with the understructure cut out on the hood. you might not even need to lift the rear of the hood or cut at all.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

thats probaly what ill do. e30 mounts are stiffer and lower. just a little moding and it will work. i have a brand new hood from vw so i didnt feel too bad cutting this hood for now. when i do the turbo i might do this.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I have to admit, I am quite impressed. I can honestly say you are the first person in several years to discuss a motor swap and actually complete it, kudos!

Looks like the hood clearance shouldn't be too difficult to overcome.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you. i have big plans for this car. already with the aba. its faster than the g60 Corrado i used to have. just doesnt handle as good. but that will come in time. when i do decide to lower the engine i think it might help a very little with the handling. im not changing the appearance too much. want it to perform and look clean and simple. also i want the most power and perforamce for short $.


----------



## bigdaddykool99 (Jan 13, 2011)

*looks real good*

now i want to pull my motor


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

ziddey said:


> dang. I never even thought about that when I was planning my original turbo build. I had the turbo and manifold (with the 5th runner cut and welded) from an audi 5000, but it got stolen.
> 
> Would have been smart to grab that when I got a 9q.
> 
> ...


Yes, the Audi 5 cyl exh mani is same pattern as 4 cyl with the 5th runner cut off and welded closed, same for the intake too on engines with same side int / exh ports. The audi exh mani puts the turbo near the front of the engine rather than back and down low like MF longitudinal exh mani ala quantum / 4000 TD, but that also means there's less fussing with the frame rail too if there's a conflict.

82-85 Quantum had turbo D engine, Audi 4k from 82-83.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

should have just made or picked up a short-runner or log-style intake manifold instead of butchering your hood 

well good luck with the project anyway


----------



## Foxswap1 (Oct 25, 2011)

You do see where the alternator is right??? ^


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Foxswap1 said:


> You do see where the alternator is right??? ^


Yea let's see some Close up detal shots of how you made the alternator bracket work


----------



## Foxswap1 (Oct 25, 2011)

This is entirely irrelevant anyway. If we wanted to we could have dropped the motor by using hockey pucks and cut the skeleton but then again its not a lambo so here we are with a an econobox car with a budget swap,a cut hood and we like it. :thumbup:


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

simon_C said:


> should have just made or picked up a short-runner or log-style intake manifold instead of butchering your hood
> 
> well good luck with the project anyway


:facepalm:

It's his car and he has a spare brand new hood anyways

Why won't people leave him alone about cutting the hood!?

BTW I think this swap has been awesome from the start :thumbup:


----------



## Foxswap1 (Oct 25, 2011)

Thanks man. It was alot of work but we got it done no problem


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

Foxswap1 said:


> Thanks man. It was alot of work but we got it done no problem


:beer:


----------



## VictorArrabal (Dec 16, 2010)

Very nice swap! Here in Brazil there are some Fox's and Gol's with ABA engine...But instead of cutting the hood we use to:

1) Change the intake manifold for a custom one and lower the engine mounts;

or

2) Put a shim between engine sub-frame and the car body

The both solutions works very well and keep the engine inside engine bay without any issues...


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Yes that's the plan in the future. Its my everyday driver so the motor needs to be covered up in the snow. Heh


----------



## Mk1Whore (Sep 28, 2011)

This build is greatopcorn:opcorn:


----------



## Mk1Whore (Sep 28, 2011)

I have always wanted to see a aba fox!!:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Looks really good. The engine doesn't stick up as much as I thought it would, and I'm sure the scoop will look good. Thanks for the updates :thumbup:


----------



## Bahia Man (Oct 15, 2011)

*Man, contact the "SPA Turbo"*

SPA is a brazilian turbo kits maker. Have much parts for you, have represent in EUA and can help you with cluch, valves, turbos, intake manifolds, and a lot of parts.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you. 

ill have to look for this SPA company. 



i gotta find a cheap but nice looking hood scoop or somthing for the winter since this is my daily. 

my alternator just went so i have to find a good cheap alt tomorrow.. make a heat shield thing for the intake that attaches to the exhaust manifold.. and i have some gauges from a cabriolet that i might try to cut up to fit onto the storage slot under the radio.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


(sorry about the burry pics. it was dark out. but i cut out gauges from a cabirolet with a dremel and it fits perfect in the little pocket under the radio. i just gotta paint it to match with i will do tomorrow


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


^ after endless searching for a hood scoop/hood rise, i decided everything out there was ugly, wouldnt fit and was pricey... so im making my own. its going to look like the "elenor" hood in the photoshoped fox pic.. $60 for all the foam, fiberglass, resin, etc. i started by laying down plastic over the hood then spray foam around the top of the motor sticking out. then used a foam insulation board over the top to press it down. tomorrow ill be glueing a basic shape. then cutting and sanding to the desired shape. after fiberglass will be laid down. sanded smooth. and the foam will be cut out. then paint the whole thing for now. then get it professionaly done.


----------



## syntax (Oct 26, 2010)

loving this build. I might need to contact you if this weeks obsession of mine (a fox wagon) and money end up corresponding. I already have an ABA SRI in my parts bin that should make things much easier for me.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you. any questions lemme know. if anyone needs any aba parts for cheap or fox engine parts lemme know. pm me and ill give my #


----------



## Foxswap1 (Oct 25, 2011)

If any body has any technical questions regarding the swap you can hit me up as well, I am the "other" guy that helped to make this possible that wasn't previously mentioned. Today was a productive day though, we got the exhaust situated a little better by replacing the resonator with the rear muffler and a couple of slight mods to make it work, we also got the rest of the harness tucked inside the dash, ran a 2 gauge ground off the back of the alternator right to the negative on the battery to improve overall performance and we finished cutting the hood a little more to stop the rubbing during heavy throttle. thats it for today. I already repaired the replacement gauge cluster that has a tach in it and we should be throwing that in tomorrow. Based on what I read in both bentley manuals I should be able to jump a wire from the aba fuse block output to the fox gauge cluster harness input and tach should work.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


temporary side exhaust until turbo... then 3" side exhaust


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

b4 ^


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

during ^


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

after ^


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr




...and 90 amp alternator installed a few days ago instead of that 65 amp


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

hey sorry about my retarded comment earlier. I'm actually enjoying this build, i love foxes.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

oh its all good. no worries. i know some people have different ideas and opinions. this build has been on my mind like 24/7.. like whats next... what needs to be double checked...what else needs to be done. its coming along. a little bit everyday. theres not alot of info on certin things or how things will end up. but trying to just play it how it goes. and ALOT research. more and more gets added and done everyday and so far so good. but im sure down the rd some things will need to be chanced or added. budget build right now. but the hp gains r amazing. well worth the time. i had fun with this whole build and couldnt have done it all with out the help of my friend jon and his garage. but the build continues even tho the engine is done (besides turbo) but i will be buying a quantum turbo, mani, downpipe, etc VERY soon. tomorrow the cabriolet gauges have to be hooked up and the white face painted black. and get a fox headlight switch so gotta run to some junkyards. keep working on the hood scoop now that the foam is dry. and saturday am. a family friend has a autobody place. M and M auto body (great autobody work) (they painted my 77 elcamino) for some rocker pannel repair. then im going to por-15 everything. i ordered new ball joints, a arm bushings, Exedy clutch, KYB strut mounts, KYB Gr-2 struts, ploy sway bar bushings, Timken wheel bearings,and a couple of other things. its all coming along


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

after all that. i think im going to order these http://www.evwparts.com/vwparts/FoxFrontEnd/FME-001.html has anyone had good luck with these? or i might make coil overs out of the fox suspenion.... not sure what root i wanna go yet..im not looking to slam it. just good handling.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

blew a tire today... i dunno what rims i like better on my fox... bbs or g60 rims... hmmm. almost time for my studded snows on steelies


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

leaaf got stuck on my engine all the way to RI for some cabriolet sending unit parts


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


^ finished product. we got all the interior lights working and 2 out of the 3 gauges. temp gauge off the cabriolet needs to be figured out to run with the aba. but the other tempo gauge works. so i might just replace it with somthing else or somthing... tomorrow 8:30 rot welding time....


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

*Turbo time.*


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

1.8t passat innercooler ^





Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

Quantum mani and downpipe ^





Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

Quantum turbo ^ :thumbup:


----------



## Provodis (Nov 8, 2000)

definitely need to watch this thread now! :thumbup:


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

yes! hey thank you very much again for the parts. :thumbup: this is perfect for the whole build. going to try to get what else i need as fast as my $ will let me. still gotta do some other things. i had a rocker pannel made up. im getting Cabriolet side skirts and fender flairs soon.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

im getting this made into a sticker! shhhhh :laugh:


----------



## arbitris (Aug 3, 2007)

Looking good :thumbup:


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

I can't seem to find the "like" button so I can like that pic


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

haha this is ****ing awesome.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

haha. thank you. i wanted a funny sticker like that since my friend has a rabbit and stuff so a friend of mine drew that up.

i also thought this was funny..... im going to hang it where i park my Fox =)


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr



this week. i gotta make up somthing to stop the belt from squealing in the rain. pick up some side skirts and fender flairs. order more parts for my turbo. paint my winter rims. look at some seats, gauges, and misc interior pieces. and finish glassing the hood scoop ive been shaping. so far so good. but the hood scoop is costing way more in fiberglass than i thought. :beer:


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


basic shape before i starting sanding and glassing


----------



## meinteil (Jul 28, 2008)

ChevyAndVW said:


> Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr
> 
> 
> basic shape before i starting sanding and glassing


 Does that pink foam stand up to the glass resin?


----------



## themagellan (Mar 30, 2007)

meinteil said:


> Does that pink foam stand up to the glass resin?


it is a mold for the fiberglass, which will hold up nicely.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

it actualy does. i thought it would melt. so i was going to lay down tin foil or plastic or painters tape. but even thing i tried, i couldnt get the shape. so i tested the resin on a piece of pink foam and it didnt melt. so after the glass i laid i got to grind out the pink foam. the $15 can of resin wasnt even enough for 1 layer. so i just bought the biggest $40 can of resin they had at home depot. and more cloth sheets. i used the regular fiberglass sheet 1st to get the basic shape then the "woven" glass sheets over the other sheets. kind of pricey with everything but i couldnt find any "scoop" i liked or what i wanted. i think it should be done soon. and look alright


----------



## Criznazee (Nov 22, 2011)

*hurm....*

have you tried using bondo glass? its fiberglass resin with hairs in it.... goes on like bondo, but spreads rather easy..... i've used it to mold custom things before... use it to make the shape, then smooth it with bondo..... works wonders... maybe worth checking out?


----------



## Criznazee (Nov 22, 2011)

*almost forgot...*

loving this build btw... i've got a fox wagon that i just put a 5spd in..... my friend has an 86 jetta that we just put an aba motor in..... an aba into the fox is in the talks..... this is a great build, especially when i know where an audi is with a turbo! did you get the manifold from a 5cyl and cut it back to 4? the one in the junkyard here is a 5cyl.... i've heard they cut back easily? either way, great build..... i've seen some audis and foxes in junkyards down here in the south if you need parts you cant find!

great job, i'm going to be checking up on this regularly :thumbup: :laugh:


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

thank you. the 5 speed swap must have been very difficult. but thats awesome. im using the fox mani for now then a QTD mani when its time to put the turbo on. ive been to most of the junkyards in the NE area and only saw 1 fox, which is right down the rd from me.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

im going to try the fiber-bond stuff. seems like a great idea. my dad gave me a can of it. if it sands and shapes good im going to use it for the final coats. this is what i have so far. im doing everything slowly and carfuly to get the shape of the foam and reduce air bubbles.




Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr



Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


its basicaly my 1st fiberglassing job. so its prob not going to be perfect until i do alot of sanding and whatnot


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

please dont... idk why what dumb video is every where. but very glad it was removed. Moderators did a great job removing it quickly


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

had to bring my fox to F + S for the wheel bearing to be pressed out. so brand new KYB GR-2 struts, Timken wheel bearings, KYB strut mounts, and new ball joints. 

last layer of fiberglass tomorrow. then sanding and shaping! hopfuly picking up my clipper kit Tuesday


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

youre gonna put a clipper kit on a fox? interesting.. im looking forward to seeing that.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

ya i measured the clipper kit and my fox and it should line up great. need to cut the side skits a little but it will fit


but now to find some wheel spacers.... im still not too sure what rims i want. my corrado g60 rims, gti bbs, or........


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

ChevyAndVW said:


> ya i measured the clipper kit and my fox and it should line up great. need to cut the side skits a little but it will fit
> 
> 
> but now to find some wheel spacers.... im still not too sure what rims i want. my corrado g60 rims, gti bbs, or........


take some pics with wheels mocked up


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

will do. it wont look right with no wheel spacers and the clipper kit. but i will and with like 4 different vw rims i have.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

ChevyAndVW said:


> will do. it wont look right with no wheel spacers and the clipper kit. but i will and with like 4 different vw rims i have.


mockups really help. you may think a particular wheel style will look good, but then you put in on the car and it just isnt right. or vice versa, you have a wheel that didnt really catch your attention, but looks perfect when mounted.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

true. i had a flat so i have 1 bbs mounted and the rest g60 rims. and idk i think i like the g60 rims better besides the terrible offset. and i have the g60 center caps but they look better without them for some reason. i dont see too many people rocking the g60 rims. i might keep them. they seem lighter than the bbs i have. welp gtg to RI in search of a clipper kit, g60 steering wheel, 4 speed golf ball shift knob and some seats. hopfuly i can find something. if not it will be a nice day for a cruise in the fox


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

ChevyAndVW said:


> true. i had a flat so i have 1 bbs mounted and the rest g60 rims. and idk i think i like the g60 rims better besides the terrible offset. and i have the g60 center caps but they look better without them for some reason. i dont see too many people rocking the g60 rims. i might keep them. they seem lighter than the bbs i have. welp gtg to RI in search of a clipper kit, g60 steering wheel, 4 speed golf ball shift knob and some seats. hopfuly i can find something. if not it will be a nice day for a cruise in the fox


which g60 wheels, sebrings? http://www.4130-products.com/wheels/Sebring.html

since youre going with a clipper kit, i would try to find a 15 to flesh out the fender wells a bit more. but thats later on. which BBS do you have? RA? RZ? RS even?


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

15" bbs ra? Pic on page 5. And yes the sebrings in that pic. Both r 15s


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

id clean up and refinish the RAs and run those.


----------



## Provodis (Nov 8, 2000)

Did you get a clipper kit? I have one if you didn't. I'd be willing to trade for the RA's. 

Sent from my LG-P509 using Tapatalk


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

i got my clipper kit and flush cabriolet rear side markers.(temp until i weld those closed) i have a colent leak in the back of the enigne. so relocating the battery to the truck. i have a battery box for now but wud like to mold somthing into the spare tire cut out. soon rolling fenders. but tomorrow picking up a g60 steering wheel and g60 seats =) its hard to balance this budget build and fixing up my new 3 wheeler. pics soon


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

ChevyAndVW said:


> i got my clipper kit and flush cabriolet rear side markers.(temp until i weld those closed) i have a colent leak in the back of the enigne. so relocating the battery to the truck. i have a battery box for now but wud like to mold somthing into the spare tire cut out. soon rolling fenders. but tomorrow picking up a g60 steering wheel and g60 seats =) its hard to balance this budget build and fixing up my new 3 wheeler. pics soon


let us know how the seats fit in the fox seat tracks, i know someone with a wagon thats in need of some new seats.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

my fox seats r terrible. i got the Corrado seats. havent tried them in yet. they need to be cleaned 1st. and 1 doesnt latch back so i gotta figure that out.. that dumb ass battery tray got cut the f out today and battery relocated to the truck. no even more room in the engine bay! =) after im done with the hoos scoop. im going to make a fiberbox encloser for the battery where the spare tire goes..

ill post pics tomorrow


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

the Battery relocation and tray removal has to be one of the best mods you can to for a fox for so many reasons. 

With that tray gone working under the hood is so much nicer. 

As for the mounting in the rear, The commen mounting is the passenger side rear. something to do with balance and weight distribution. i don't buy in to it. if you want to make a difference with weight and balance keep the weight in-between the wheels. not out back or in front of them. 

just get a sealed batt and don't worry about a box, fumes, or acid.


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

where would you suggest for a Wagon? I feel like it would always get in the way back there.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

very nice. did you fab up the tray and brackets? i wanted to make use of the spare tire cut out just because it was there, cud fit good with some fiberglass work and lower center of gravity i guess. for now i just put it into a marine battery box. and ran 2 gauge wires. what size did u use?


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

Yea is tabbed up the mounts. details 

i have yet to relocate the batt in any of my wagons, have started to but never happy with the location options. 

one of my more creative ideas for the wagon was to gets two optima 6v batteries connect those in series. put one in each rear side panel of the wagon behind the panels. 












sorry about the hijack back to the ABA build


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

oops, yeah. that was my fault :facepalm:

This write us has been keeping me entertained - keep it coming!

cp


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

dumb battery tray


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

distrobution block of a chevy truck for power wires


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

cleaner, easier to work on, easier to pull engines and parts. etc etc


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

this is the box i have the battery in for now. its only temporary until i rino line the whole trunk and build a custion fiberglass battery mount


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

large pic lol


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

sexy :thumbup:


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*ABA build...*



ChevyAndVW said:


> large pic lol
> 
> 
> Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


I like the 2.0 swap it looks good.:thumbup::thumbup: I'd like to see the pic of the hood scope when you finish it. My only concern is if the Fox will run hot with out the Radiator Shroud. I live in South Texas so my Fox didn't like hot summer days with out the Radiator shroud in place. As with most Foxes my fell apart. So I made one out of aluminum. You can check it out if you'd like --
http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3933018/1990-volkswagen-fox-sedan-2d
See the photo's on page 4. Keep up the good work!


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

vw90fox said:


> I like the 2.0 swap it looks good.:thumbup::thumbup: I'd like to see the pic of the hood scope when you finish it. My only concern is if the Fox will run hot with out the Radiator Shroud. I live in South Texas so my Fox didn't like hot summer days with out the Radiator shroud in place. As with most Foxes my fell apart. So I made one out of aluminum. You can check it out if you'd like --
> http://www.cardomain.com/ride/3933018/1990-volkswagen-fox-sedan-2d
> See the photo's on page 4. Keep up the good work!


Rick Perry campaign signs also make great donors of corrugated plastic to make new shrouds from. And theyre free :laugh:


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*BA Fox build...*



simon_C said:


> Rick Perry campaign signs also make great donors of corrugated plastic to make new shrouds from. And theyre free :laugh:


I could have gone that route, but in Texas heat, politiicians last longer than plastic. That's why I chose to go with the aluminum. Besides I bought the sheet of aluminum from Habitat for Humanity and it only cost $8.00 with tax and will last a lot longer then the plastic, plus it dosen't look cheap.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

very nice and clean build! ya i gotta figure out somthing the oem shrouds are very cheap so might go with that.. but the a FOX guy running for selectman in my town and the signs blue and says fox so it might work out good! lol. the sign is at the top of the page


----------



## vw90fox (Apr 21, 2011)

*ABA Fox build...*



ChevyAndVW said:


> very nice and clean build! ya i gotta figure out somthing the oem shrouds are very cheap so might go with that.. but the a FOX guy running for selectman in my town and the signs blue and says fox so it might work out good! lol. the sign is at the top of the page



Keep up the good work! I look forward to you next picture postings. 

Keep-on-Fox'n


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Corrado seats ready to be installed after a complete cleaning. no rips or fading =) and got them for free! =)



Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## reddfoxx (Sep 18, 2005)

Nice!


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

ChevyAndVW said:


> and got them for free! =)


I hate you. I've been looking for those or Scirocco seats for a while and can't find anything locally for $$ let alone free.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

my friend has some corrado seats i was going to buy. i can ask if he still wants to sell them for you... my seats where sitting outside for awhile and looked like shyt. but i "rug doctored" them and other cleaning shyt and scrubbed them and now they look pretty new and perfect. i guess i have to bend the bottoms to fit my foxs rails... tomorrow i really gotta finish this hood scoop....


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

all cleaned up ready to go in. the pic sucks. they look brand new in person and alot better than these same seats i had in my Corrado. i just hope there wont be alot of modding to fit in.




Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Fun thread. :thumbup:


----------



## hussdog426 (Nov 20, 2011)




----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

Damn son, looks good.

Does the hood close over that intake? I know the 16v intake interferes with the hood and its the same style up and over.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

ChevyAndVW said:


> Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr
> 
> leaaf got stuck on my engine all the way to RI for some cabriolet sending unit parts



it sticks out this much... im still in the process of making the hood scoop thing
but its not going to be open. its like half an "elenor hood" couldnt find one so i had to make 1. almost done. ill post some pics of my progress


----------



## Stevey Capri (Dec 9, 2008)

Do you think the cam gear would clear the hood without having to cut a hole? Running bike carbs would be dope.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Stevey Capri said:


> Do you think the cam gear would clear the hood without having to cut a hole? Running bike carbs would be dope.


i think so. im in the process of making a hood scooop now anyways. maybe lowering the engine in the future. no carbs 4 me. unless its on a 2 stroke


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Stevey Capri said:


> Do you think the cam gear would clear the hood without having to cut a hole? Running bike carbs would be dope.


cam gear fine. cam cover, not so fine. I'm imagining most of us ditch it anyway. Might clear with e30 mounts, but uncertain.


----------



## TheVdubFire (Apr 1, 2011)

Such a great build great job man! And what a nice and clean Fox you got thats amazing. I always loved VW Fox coupes, their shape remind me of old Maserati Biturbo coupe haha. Any plans on lowering suspension and modding the engine?


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

TheVdubFire said:


> Such a great build great job man! And what a nice and clean Fox you got thats amazing. I always loved VW Fox coupes, their shape remind me of old Maserati Biturbo coupe haha. Any plans on lowering suspension and modding the engine?



thank you. right now. i havent done too much. cleaned up and fixed the Corrado seats, and still slowly working on the hood scoop thing. the exedy clutch is going in as soon as i locate a fly wheel. lowering it in the spring. and since the motor will be getting pulled again. and i have a leaky cam seal. i might throw a 268 or 270 cam at it. and slowly aquiring turbo parts. so far i just have the turbo, some lines, and turbo manifold...


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

come on we need updates pleaseopcorn:opcorn:


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

trying to find a new flywheel right now. then putting in my new exedy clutch. still working on hood scoop. sanding today. gotta paint my winter rims w/ studded snows. ill post some pics later of the hood scoop progress


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

after the black license plate piece was removed, it left 2 holes and some double side tape stuff... i used a hot knife to remove the tape (since nothing else worked) and screwed some spikes in the holes...(for now until body work) 


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

...and.... MORE.. sanding on the hood thing...



Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


some final sanded with a wood block and a little more resin. and it should almost be good to bond on the hood. just unsure wether to keep the back closed or cut open (like a crowl induction hood) for heat venting....


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

..and grip tape on the pedals. race car status...



Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


^ almost winter mode.. painted rims next center caps... and i need some trim rings. i just cant find any! errrr.... and studded snows...


----------



## Arcoden (Nov 13, 2010)

LOL. This thread is awesome! Deff gonna keep watching this :beer:


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

Winter Mode...... on studded snows... 



Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr



Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


pulling the engine again hopefuly this weekend. (exedy clutch, and some gaskets/seals) if i can fix my girls car b4...


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Build is coming out nice. Keep up the good work, Let see that thing dropped!:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

1993vw fox said:


> Build is coming out nice. Keep up the good work, Let see that thing dropped!:thumbup::thumbup:


thank you. so much more to do. the aba swap is complete. but theres so much more "upgrades" to do. turbo, subb frame braces, strut braces, corrado seats, etc, etc, etc... i have plans to drop it in the spring. just not sure what route to go... soon is Exedy clutch install and new seals. i think the fox oil pick up is alot for the aba. my oil presure is more than good. the finish the ongoing hood scoop and corrado seats...


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

engine is out again... time for exedy clutch and seals and what not.. machining the flywheel tomorrow. 




Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr

^ 1 of the bad eggs


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

newly machined flywheel


Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


replacing some seals and whatnot tonight and motors going in tomorrow


----------



## vwfanatic69 (May 8, 2010)

damn you are quick. you're making me look bad. that car must be your full time job. geeze, i cant even use the excuse that it's too cold out, since you live just across state. keep up the good work


----------



## redone17 (Aug 17, 2011)

shiny! looking good :thumbup:


----------



## snowfox (Apr 4, 2002)

ChevyAndVW said:


> newly machined flywheel


 
Can't really tell from the "after" pic: Did you have them lighten it, or just surface it?


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

snowfox said:


> Can't really tell from the "after" pic: Did you have them lighten it, or just surface it?



resurfaced. but the side where the clutch doesnt grab is machined too. so i guess its a little lighter without having to rebalance it. 


and yes non stop work on the Fox lol. the engine was actualy going back together and back in tonight but... i forgot to order the rear main gasket :banghead: but will arrive in the am.. every other seal and gasket i got was right. i got a TDI oil pan gasket because its rubber instead of the cork 1 the aba calls for. a little more $ but worth it. no cork gaskets! so ALL new seals front back top bottom! heh. and new 90 amp alternator the engine will be in tomorrow.


----------



## 1993vw fox (Jan 15, 2011)

Build is coming out great. Keep up the good work and post some pictures if you can.:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

engine was out and in. would have taken less than a day out. but forgot to order 1 seal and the belt was the wrong size. but NEW Exedy clutch, resurfaced flywheel, rear main seal, front main seal, crank shaft seal, TDI rubber oill pan gasket, valve cover gasket, cleaned everything, and the culprate of an oil leak was a leaky intermediate shaft seal. indexed new spark plugs! there prob more replaced that im missing. but noticed the front 2 bolts on the front engine mount where gone! the front motor mount has a stiffer mount than stock. but every small "issue" has been resolved. runs great. clutch feels good. nothing to complain about. need the rubber piece behind the gas pedal. (it fell apart) i dont know what it its called. so 750 miles at 1/3 throttle for break in.. ehhh... next up. prob Corrado seats finaly and welding up some strut bars and sub frame reenforcement. well heres some pics. 


 
Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr 
^ rear main 


 
Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr 


thats all the pics i took. but previous pics is how it looks now too as well. maybe a little bit cleaner.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

http://www.autohausaz.com/search/[email protected]&[email protected] Cable Part 
this guy. got one coming on thursday myself. swear i got one before but not sure where it went.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

ziddey said:


> http://www.autohausaz.com/search/[email protected]&[email protected] Cable Part
> this guy. got one coming on thursday myself. swear i got one before but not sure where it went.


 That's the crappy foam one that will deteriorate over time 

THIS ONE is better quality


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

perfect beause i dont know how long the zip tie will hold hah.. it happened at night on the Mass Pike, in rush hour; the pedal went to the floor... luckly i had 1 random zip tie in my car to make it home... and drive around. i was thinking of making a better design thats stiffer for like .001% faster throttle responce with like a clip on the end or somthing.


----------



## j-boogie253 (Nov 30, 2009)

That "plastic" one I posted is much stiffer than the foam one and should work great. I got one installed on my Fox. I had to squeeze it in with channel locks it was so stiff


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

perfect ill order that 1. the piece is cheap and small but $8 for shipping? :what: 

maybe theres some other stuff i can order 

took my fox for a long ride on back rds. drove great. just trying to keep only 1/3 throttle is hard. but i gotta break in the clutch correctly


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

just ordered the bushing and some other small idems. like striker pins. shipping stayed the same so i feel better about it hah


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

started cutting and welding the Corrado seats to fit the fox WHAT A PAIN!! 




Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr



Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr



Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

ChevyAndVW said:


> started cutting and welding the Corrado seats to fit the fox WHAT A PAIN!!


hey i recognize that vice clamp! we made those in my welding class here.

You just need to narrow the mounting legs an inch or so to fit the fox right?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Wow, those are rusty!


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

you need to cut like 3/8 on both sides.. i can double check tomorrow or next day when i have time to finish the other seat... you also need to cut some of the sheet metal part on the outside of the seat... and i cut off the lap belt part since i wont be using it. its very hard to weld were u need to weld after it is cut. i also cut to seat part clip part and lowered it. i guess i could start a how to thread but maybe its already posted? not really worth the time to do this but i love the look and comfort of the G60 seats.


and yes very rusty... the seats where actually sitting outside...i got them this way... but for free!! and the vinyl and cloth part cleaned up perfectly!. so im just going to clean up the rust after everything is finished


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

good place for a much needed fire extinguisher. just in case...





Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## FoxSt (Jan 22, 2006)

ChevyAndVW said:


> good place for a much needed fire extinguisher. just in case...


Top #1 mod everyone should be doing.


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

ChevyAndVW said:


> you need to cut like 3/8 on both sides.. i can double check tomorrow or next day when i have time to finish the other seat... you also need to cut some of the sheet metal part on the outside of the seat... and i cut off the lap belt part since i wont be using it. its very hard to weld were u need to weld after it is cut. i also cut to seat part clip part and lowered it. i guess i could start a how to thread but maybe its already posted? not really worth the time to do this but i love the look and comfort of the G60 seats.
> 
> 
> and yes very rusty... the seats where actually sitting outside...i got them this way... but for free!! and the vinyl and cloth part cleaned up perfectly!. so im just going to clean up the rust after everything is finished


Why are you cutting and welding?It took me all of 15 minutes with 4 whacks of a BFH to fit them in my wagon.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

blkparati said:


> Why are you cutting and welding?It took me all of 15 minutes with 4 whacks of a BFH to fit them in my wagon.



how do the seat slide? does the seat still adjust? it seemed like wayyy too much bending. idk. welding isnt so bad. any chance i get to weld i do. its fun lol


----------



## blkparati (Sep 22, 2001)

ChevyAndVW said:


> how do the seat slide? does the seat still adjust? it seemed like wayyy too much bending. idk. welding isnt so bad. any chance i get to weld i do. its fun lol


Everything worked as they should.Not much bending at all really.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

1 seat is done. im kind of slacking. and have other things and projects going on. but i might just try bending the second seat... theres not much to weld to.

also. picking up another 4speed tranny and putting the final drive out of a 5 speed. should work wonders. but i need to finish getting injectors, chip, intercooler piping, and tires (not sure what tires to get) etc

also i found out Delorean rims are 4x100!  the rears are 15s and wide. so a stretch with these would be nice.. down the rd, not my 1st priority tho.


----------



## simon_C (Oct 5, 2006)

you can get NOS delorean rear wheels for 270 each here
http://www.delorean-parts.com/Merch...de=DPNW&Product_Code=100427&Category_Code=650

i would think the offset would be terrible though.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

thats were id order them from. i still have more things i gotta purchase 1st. power>looks heh idk about the offset but im keeping my options open. i want some sort of stock, light, rare, direct bolt on rims. right now i have BBS RA's and Corrado Sebring's. i like the sebrings myself but everyone i talk to like how the bbs looks on the fox. im looking for some new tires. somthng very grippy of course


----------



## novws (Dec 17, 2005)

I like the Sebrings a lot myself. And I think they look great on Foxes.

Post some pics of the seats once they're installed.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

decided to go with Trans Am GTA rims with adaptors and doing a stretch. =D 

 
Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

new stance =D 

 
Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

new stance. backs after tires and tires  but winter mode in the back and burnout tires in front  

 
Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ODEL (Oct 27, 2009)

subscribed:snowcool:


----------



## vwturbofox (Jul 31, 2010)

ChevyAndVW said:


> new stance. backs after tires and tires  but winter mode in the back and burnout tires in front
> 
> 
> Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


 hey i used to have my fox in that same stance looks good and looks bada$$ 
*old look* 








*new look*


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

some body work done. had to get it back from the body shop to cruise to Staggered. then back in the body shop Monday....



Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

installed Corrado seats.. finally.. much better. makes me miss my Corrado tho =/ 

 
Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr 

 
Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

need to lower the back.. 



 
Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

10.1 brakes coming sooooooooon! just in time for H2O and hopfuly turbo.


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

Thinking of doing one of these, but I don't want a hole in my hood. Anyone use a SRI or a different intake manifold to clear the hood?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

Hurt said:


> Thinking of doing one of these, but I don't want a hole in my hood. Anyone use a SRI or a different intake manifold to clear the hood?


 Are you fixed on running the ABA crossflow head? You could use a Fox2 or other big valve counterflow head. It's still a competitive head compared to the ABA, especially if you're considering a little port work. 

I am imagining that even with bmw e30 motor mounts, it'd still be too tall. 

A SRI or similar would definitely help with the hood clearance issues. But with the radiator, alternator, and clutch cable right there, you will probably still have tough fitment issues.


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

ziddey said:


> Are you fixed on running the ABA crossflow head? You could use a Fox2 or other big valve counterflow head. It's still a competitive head compared to the ABA, especially if you're considering a little port work.
> 
> I am imagining that even with bmw e30 motor mounts, it'd still be too tall.
> 
> A SRI or similar would definitely help with the hood clearance issues. But with the radiator, alternator, and clutch cable right there, you will probably still have tough fitment issues.


 No, but I prefer the ABA 8v head or a 8v hydraulic lifter head.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

All Fox heads are hydraulic


----------



## Hurt (May 3, 2011)

ziddey said:


> All Fox heads are hydraulic


 I've never worked on a Fox before. Does the ABA block bolt up to the Fox head/trans?


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

Hurt said:


> I've never worked on a Fox before. Does the ABA block bolt up to the Fox head/trans?


 Yep, you'll need a 2.0 16v head gasket to put the counterflow head on but it bolts right to the transmission


----------



## efritsch (Aug 21, 2002)

Why do you need a 16v headgasket to bolt put a counter flow head on an ABA block?


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

It's been a while and I'm hazy on it too. I seem to recall 16v or 3a headgasket, because of the coolant passages. 

I do remember also reading that all ABA HGs are MLS, and it'd be way cheaper than getting an MLS 16V, so ?!?! However, I can say that the ABA I pulled did not have a MLS HG on it. 

I got most of my parts years before I put my ABA together, but I believe I found a 16V HG. I had to cut off the hole for the locating pin, because it was too small compared to the one on the ABA.


----------



## doppelfaust (Aug 15, 2007)

I am just reciting what I have read on numerous sources... 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4612942-ABA-JH-Swap 

http://techtonicstuning.com/main/index.php?main_page=page&id=15&chapter=5


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

highjacked build thread..... heh its all good. glad to hear about ppl wanting to do things to Foxs.. 



got the scirocco calipers and brackets. ordering the pads and rotors tomorrow. (still unsure of what kinds to get) Brembos worked great on my Corrado. hmm.. also getting a Corrado Steering wheel to match the Corrado... theme...? going to get the rear disk brake conversion as well.


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

10.1 Scriocco 16v brakes! ready for the trip to H2O! 

 
Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

ChevyAndVW said:


> 10.1 Scriocco 16v brakes! ready for the trip to H2O!
> 
> 
> Untitled by ChevyAndVW, on Flickr


 I did the exact same thing to my Fox way back...it's a good set up. :thumbup: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3479864-Fox-Wagon-gets-a-brake-upgrade.


----------



## myboxyfox (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh that's beauty. 
When my brakes break, I want to go this route! It's almost too bad I got my car with brand new OEM brakes a year ago, which work alright for now, as long as I don't ask too much of them


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

myboxyfox said:


> Oh that's beauty.
> When my brakes break, I want to go this route! It's almost too bad I got my car with brand new OEM brakes a year ago, which work alright for now, as long as I don't ask too much of them


 Keep an eye out for those calipers (or at least the carriers). 16v sciroccos aren't the easiest things to come by. 

FWIW, stock pads/rotors (maybe just pads?) were clearanced pretty recently, so you don't need to feel too bad


----------



## DubbinChris (Dec 15, 2005)

Yeah those MKII Scirocco carriers are they key. You can use MKIII Jetta/Golf calipers IIRC.


----------



## TheTynosaur (Jul 27, 2012)

Are you still working on this thing? 
In for more build progress :thumbup:

Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ChevyAndVW (Feb 7, 2011)

TheTynosaur said:


> Are you still working on this thing?
> In for more build progress :thumbup:
> 
> Sent from my HTC 3D using Tapatalk 2



now that the winter is over i will be starting again. just had to do the outside fuel pump and some other minor things but nothing to crazy yet.


----------



## pcking (Jun 24, 2011)

I'm party to a similar upgrade that is about to get started. We got the donor car today.

Looking forward to seeing the latest updates - really good thread to date.


----------



## Rogue Leader (Sep 22, 2007)

Great job on this.

A few questions because I didn't totally understand everything you did:

1. How did you get the gauges to work? Did you leave that section of the Fox harness? In reality ours is a race car only the Fuel and Tach work on it anyway. 

2. Did you finish up using 2 fuse boxes or did you merge into one, and if so which one and how? How did you handle the ignition circuit.

3. What motor mounts did you use, and did you happen to take a measurement of how much beyond where it should be the intake ended up?

Thank you!


----------



## Rogue Leader (Sep 22, 2007)

TTT on this need an answer to previous questions

Regarding the oil filter flange, we have the ones we pulled off the fox motors, those should work right?. We will run the original fox engine mount brackets.


----------



## ziddey (Apr 16, 2006)

No, the ABA uses the newer bolt pattern for the oil filter flange. You'll need to use the AEB flange (first gen longitudinal 1.8t).


----------



## foxygrandpa (Jun 2, 2012)

Sweet build, are you still working on this thing? 

I'm wondering how your cowl turned out. I had a audi 4000s the same color as this fox, it is probably my favorite car color of all time ha.


----------



## That_Fox_Guy_93 (Jun 11, 2019)

*Quick Tip*

I know it has been a while since this build but i am currently working on an 2.0T swap in my fox and the easier solution to this would have been to use the pulleys from the origional 1.8 for the water pump and alternator and stuff and use the mount from the 1.8 alternator which would have moved it up and out of the way, it is what ive done with mine,could have saved you some time


----------

